# 14th week



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

Rely don't know how much longer. She keeps sprouting new white pistils. What do you you guys think on time frame.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

Bubba kush left and ww on the right.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

Sometimes when the light is too close that will happen.  I wonder if your having what is referred to as foxtailing.  Search here first and if you need more try google.  Any pictures from just a little further back on your buds would help.  Also there are a few strains that will always pop out new pistils to the very very end. What kind do you think you are growing?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 7, 2022)

If your pictures are all the same plant you should still have a ways to go.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

I believe it's Bubba Kush. Not tall at all.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

That's what a friend said. About another 2 months. I'm  using that Fox Farms Trio. That stuff is magic.


----------



## Rakim (Jan 7, 2022)

Thus happening all over the plant. Never a plant grow like this to be honest. My first actually. Even at the bottom.


----------

